# Compressors



## DSMyrtle (Dec 5, 2010)

All of them seem to be about the same to me...except.. Now I try and only get ones with wheels :thumbsup:


----------



## 5starbuilders (Jan 22, 2011)

I have the dewalt 4.5 gallon emglo luggage style with wheels. It is electric and oil free. I have had it for 3 years and have run it hardddddd. Still kickin like a champ. I run 2 roof guns no problem , @ framers ehhhh depends how fast your nailin But still have built 5 houses and 10 decks and countless remodels and repair work. All in all I would probally buy the exact same unit again. :thumbsup:


----------



## buildenterprise (Dec 4, 2007)

5starbuilders said:


> I have the dewalt 4.5 gallon emglo luggage style with wheels. It is electric and oil free. I have had it for 3 years and have run it hardddddd. Still kickin like a champ. I run 2 roof guns no problem , @ framers ehhhh depends how fast your nailin But still have built 5 houses and 10 decks and countless remodels and repair work. All in all I would probally buy the exact same unit again. :thumbsup:


Only problem is, you may be buying the same model # now but in the 3 years since your last unit they've cheapened countless parts to increase their profit margin so I doubt you'd have the same luck with the next one.


----------

